# chesapeake bay retriever puppies!!!



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I AM EXPECTING CHESAPEAKE BAY RETRIEVER PUPPIES APPROX FEB 20TH
PARENTS ARE AKC REG AND EXCELLENT HUNTERS.
BOTH PARENTS HIPS RATED EXCELLENT FROM OFFA
ALSO TESTED FOR DM AND WERE N/N
I AM ASKING $700
TAKING DEPOSITS NOW
FOR MORE INFO CALL/TEXT 701-351-4513


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump


----------

